# Need a small (less than 30mm aspherical lense for a SST-90 project



## BobBarker (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm currently working on a project prototype (I don't want to be too specific, being that It's been suggested that I patent it when I have a working prototype) that uses a Luminus SST-90 and a Cree XM-L.
I don't really know that much about raw optics, so if anybody know a good source of info in the internet I'll be happy to read it.

But what I'm looking for is something that will give about 18-24" at about 15' so about 5.7-7.6 degrees (full angle, not half). I would like it to wast as little light as possible (in the for of spill). I realize that a small aspherical lens is not the best for light transmission but I cant really fit anything bigger than about 30mm, and a 25mm lens would really be better... The cost of the lens isn't really a concern, though lab created diamond might be a bit out of the price range.

Also, if a 45x90 reflector for the XM-L comes to mind... I'm also looking for that too... Thanks!

Anthony "Bob" Barker


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Look for "Ahorton Aspheric"


----------



## DM51 (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to CPF, Bob 

ahorton's sale thread is here.

The SST-90 emitter is physically quite large, so I'm not sure how well it will work with a small diameter aspheric lens. 

Maybe someone else who has tried it will chime in here.


----------



## BobBarker (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, I forgot...

My name is Bob,
And I'm a flashaholic..

Thanks for the welcome DM51


----------



## rufusbduck (Mar 26, 2012)

Google "cutter electronics" and click "products","optics","lenses for Cree LEDs". There are several options to choose from. 
Good luck


----------



## awenta (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Usually aspherical lenses benefit from the smallest emitter possible (EZ900?) which neither of those are. It will also have to be pretty long or that SST-90 will be very under driven. 

Good luck! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## BobBarker (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry it's been so long to get back... Been working on things

awenta, I'm just wondering what you mean by it will have to be pretty long or the SST-90 would be under driven?

Thanks again everyone for the suggestions.


----------

